# 09 TCR Advanced SL 0-impressions



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

This bike has jumped to the top of my list...pretty much because the shop threw a very attractive price at me. The spec is heavenly isn't it...

I wonder if my 190lb a$$ is too much for the standard 404's? I'm gonna call Zipp tomorrow and enquire about the limit. Since they're not a ridiculously light wheel, maybe I'm not real near the limit.

Anyway, ride impressions please???


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

I went from an 08 Specialized Tarmac Pro to a TCR Advanced SL with ISP and absolutely love the giant. I'm a bigger guy as well (6'5" 200lbs) and it is stiffer than the tarmac for sure. My setup is:
TCR Advanced SL ISP (Size XL)
Full SRAM Red Group (Brakes, Shifters, Front / Rear Der, Cranks)
Specialized Toupe Gel Saddle
Kysrium ES Premium Wheels
Specialized S-Works Mondo tires 23s
Specialized Barmac - Carbon Bar/Stem combo.

They are awesome bikes - love it


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

that's a review that is spot on for me. The Tarmac Pro is another on my list, as well as a Cervelo RS Force edition. I realize that the R3 is more in line with the other choices, but I just don't like the white...and that's all they come in. 

I just got off the phone with the shop, got the final down and dirty number for the bike-09 Giant TCR Advanced SL 0, complete bike, full Red, with Zipp 404's. Wow, it very well may haunt me the rest of my life if i DON'T buy that bike. The deal is absolutely humbling, really.

The real question is...what the hell would be left to upgrde?

Anyway, I laughed at the Specialized stuff-seat, tires, barmac on your Giant. I'm a poster boy for Specialized marketing dept...my current Road and mtn bikes are from the big S. I got a boat load of gear and clothing too. Every bike I own has a BG saddle on it, even the CDale cross bike.

Anyway, my decision is really between the Cervelo, and the Giant. The Cervelo is attractive because it is quite a bit cheaper than the Giant. Although, I realize that I am comparing apples to oranges here. The Cervelo is full 09 Force(really nice group too), with Easton Circuit's, a very solid bike indeed.

Either way, I gotta act fast. There's less than a dozen of the Giants left according to the dealer, and the Cervelo was a limited edition 08 model. So, off to deep thought I go.

Thanks agian for the coments!


----------



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

don't worry about upgrades... go ride the wheels off it...

The specialized / giant combo works great for me - I scoff at those who think it's weird to mix the brands, i tell them if they don't want to look at it let me know and I ride away from them  - my shop sells both so I buy both, why not benefit from it. Specialized makes the only scientifically proven saddles, and they've proven to me to be the most comfortable so I won't ride anything else. The barmac is stiff and cool looking - works great on my bike so again, why not!


----------

